# burton vs now vs salomon vs other?



## fruitylooper (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

I want to upgrade the bindings on my k2 turbo dream. 
all mountain riding, 50% aggressive, 50% playful. good shock absorption is essential, canting is ideal but can live without it. got more into buttering this season so like the idea of bindings with tech that allows the board to flex more tip to tail. 

Interested in: 

burton reflex - cartel and malavita 
salomon shadowfit - hologram and quantum 
now - IPO and drive 


anyone tried these bindings? how do they compare? does the reflex/shadowfit/kingpin tech actually feel that different over standard bindings?

open to any other suggestions.

cheers


----------

